# Babies wont trap



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey guys i bought these 2 baby rollers some of you may know but they wont trap in i have a lil cage, i leave them in there for half hour or so then i wistle and shake the can and they wont trap in, so i push them in the loft when they go in they have no interest in the food but their crop is empty so end up hand feeding them but if i put them in my breeders they they start eating by them self but not too much so what should i do??? should i keep them hungary till they trap?? i feel bad when they dont eat and i just hand feed them then so help me out here guyz. thanks

Jag


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how old are they?, I think the first step is to get them used to your feed call and then go from there. perhaps it just has'nt sunk in yet. they can be put in the settling cage and just let them come in on their own to start,and then use the feed call when they are responding to it on a regular basis.


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

one is about 5 weeks and other 1 is about 4 weeks but the thing is when i push them in they wont eat i watch them and they just not intersted in eating they only eat when i put them with older birds. They go in from settling cage by them self but wont go when i shake and wistle. How many times should i do that a day?? should i keep them hugary till they start listning to me??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bosh20 said:


> one is about 5 weeks and other 1 is about 4 weeks but the thing is when i push them in they wont eat i watch them and they just not intersted in eating they only eat when i put them with older birds. They go in from settling cage by them self but wont go when i shake and wistle. How many times should i do that a day?? should i keep them hugary till they start listning to me??


I would cut back on the feed a bit, and then feed same time every day and do your call, it is the repetion of hearing that every day and the feed being put in that gets them used to it. the light bulb has not gone off for them yet...lol...take up the feed after 20 mins or so and then don't feed them till the next morning and do your call and repeat that, they should be hungry then, if they don't eat, perhaps they will in the pm. also perhaps they were not fully weaned yet, 30 days old is still very young, you might want to free feed for a week till they are sure they know where the feed is and then cut them back and do your call, it can take time for it to be learned


----------



## thao100801 (May 13, 2009)

starve them....3 days should be good..they will be hungry but not starving to death...will fly to the food when they hear it or see it


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Starve them? These are babies though. I wont do it personally. I think they are scared to trap and wont eat because of that. Maybe they are not yet ready. When I am settling birds and during trap training, sometimes your experience happens to me as well. I just grab them from the inside while whistling during feed time. Depending on how smart the birds are sooner or later they will figure it out and even will enter without food call. Keep them hungry, not starving. I think they haven't associated your food call yet so back off from the trap training. Once they associated food call with sound of your own making, then you can trap train them because part of trap training is to come in when called. Do these birds actually can eat by themselves already? Or they are just picking on seeds and not really eating? Their parents should have taught them how to eat. My homers learn to eat by themselves at 3 weeks old, but still ask to be feed by their parents until 5 or 6 weeks old. Your birds might be slow learner.


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

well one of them eats by it self but the other 1 is just peckin at food but wont eat so i let him hang around and then hand feed him but i think he'll start eating in few days. I dont think the younger baby got time to learn it from his parents cuz he was only 3 weeks old when i got him but older 1 was eating a lill. So should only feed them once??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bosh20 said:


> guyz i bought them and they are rollers this pic was taken so close so they look big in the pics but they are not big they are light and small so i bought these roller and a another pair of rollers


The above post was made on the 16 of May. Are these little white rollers the ones you are talking about in this thread?
If so, you have only had the birds for 8 days today. Not long enough at all. They are babies. Feed them. Let them get used to your loft and being away from Mom and Dad.
In a weeks time, they've been taken away from their parents, taken to a new loft with a new "human" that they don't know and you're already trying to shove them through a hole in the wall into a place that they don't consider home yet............give them a break.
Feed them twice a day for a week. Call them every time you feed them. Don't worry about the trap. They will learn that in time. 
These are birds, not machines or toys. 



thao100801 said:


> starve them....3 days should be good..they will be hungry but not starving to death...will fly to the food when they hear it or see it



They do not have to be STARVED in order to teach them. I"m sure glad I'm not a pigeon in your loft.


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes LOVEBIRDS its the same rollers and i agree with you that is prolly truth im just worried cuz what if their wings get too strong when i let them out and they get lost so thats why im tryin to train them so i show them outside.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Feed the babies a minimum of twice per day. They are growing up and they need more food. They should learn to eat on their own before you can trap them. Maybe you can force feed them like in the other thread that I answered. Why did you get them so early at 3 weeks old? Make sure both have full crop before sunset. You are their father and mother now.

Force feeding method courtesy of Tossdart:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvkyKtf92BM


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

I will RODSD. one of them eats by it self now but i still hand feed the second 1. Well they both are from differnt parents so 1 was 4 weeks old and other 1 was 3 weeks old when i got them. I couldnt wait cuz i thought the owner was gonna sell it to some1 else so i got em. They are pure white rollers and they are hard to find u know


----------

